# Cube suggestions?



## Baron1213 (Jan 13, 2015)

I am kinda new to speed cubing (well I've learnt quite a bit and am pretty close to under a minute).. and was in a doubt whether to buy the Dayan Zhan chi stickered or sticker less. Also I wanted to know if the plastic quality(black or white) would make a difference or not. I prefer a sturdy cube that does not tend to pop much and that cuts corners pretty well. and I also prefer the one which gives a better grip and speed.


----------



## PixelWizard (Jan 13, 2015)

Plastic does not make that much of a difference. If you want a really good cube I'd definitely recommend the Moyu Aolong.
If you don't have that much money I would recommend you the YJ Guanlong. It's a very cheap and for that prize insanely good cube.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2015)

The ZhanChi is a good cube. Stickerless cubes aren't allowed in competitions at the moment, so I would recommend getting a stickered cube. Getting it in black or white doesn't really make a difference; choose whichever you prefer.


----------



## dan41 (Jan 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> The ZhanChi is a good cube. Stickerless cubes aren't allowed in competitions at the moment, so I would recommend getting a stickered cube. Getting it in black or white doesn't really make a difference; choose whichever you prefer.



correction: stickerless are legal too, as long as they don't reveal colors from the inside (translucent, or while turning). it's just that no manufacturer makes such cube.


----------



## Baron1213 (Jan 15, 2015)

Well I have a budget of kinda 10-15$ and so I can afford a Dayan Zhan chi. All I wanted to know is that will there be any difference in quality and speed if I choose the stickered one or stickerless one. I am not interested in competitions for the time being




(P.S.: I live in India and so 10-15$ is kinda 600-700 INR)


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 15, 2015)

dan41 said:


> correction: stickerless are legal too, as long as they don't reveal colors from the inside (translucent, or while turning). it's just that no manufacturer makes such cube.




Really unnecessary correction.

But since we're correcting each other, plenty of manufacturers make legal stickerless cubes. The most obvious being Rubik's Brand speed cubes.

TDM's point is that what is traditionally considered a stickerless cube (i.e. stickerless Zhanchi, which he was referring to) is illegal.


EDIT:



Baron1213 said:


> Well I have a budget of kinda 10-15$ and so I can afford a Dayan Zhan chi. All I wanted to know is that will there be any difference in quality and speed if I choose the stickered one or stickerless one. I am not interested in competitions for the time being



Some people say the stickerless feels better. I don't think it does. I think they are identical and I've used both.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 15, 2015)

Baron1213 said:


> Well I have a budget of kinda 10-15$ and so I can afford a Dayan Zhan chi. All I wanted to know is that will there be any difference in quality and speed if I choose the stickered one or stickerless one. I am not interested in competitions for the time being



Guanlong has 41 reviews and 5 stars. I would say buy that if you only have $15. Also with the money you save buying a Guanlong you can afford some lube.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 15, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Guanlong has 41 reviews and 5 stars. I would say buy that if you only have $15. Also with the money you save buying a Guanlong you can afford some lube.



I agree with this. The guanlong is way better with good tensioning and a little lube.


----------



## Baron1213 (Jan 15, 2015)

So is the Guan long better than the Zhan Chi???


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 15, 2015)

Baron1213 said:


> So is the Guan long better than the Zhan Chi???



In my opinion, yes, but I know a lot of people who say Zhanchi is better than anything from Moyu/YJ.


----------



## Baron1213 (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, I live in India and currently the YJ and Moyu are unavailable online, so is the Dayan alright?
I actually do not want to go for anything high or advanced


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 15, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> In my opinion, yes, but I know a lot of people who say Zhanchi is better than anything from Moyu/YJ.



In my opinion, that's kind of like saying Windows XP is of equal or greater quality of Windows 7 (didn't mention Windows 8 as they're too different), which we (should) all know is not true. 

Edit: I guess it's possible that people just like the feel of those cubes though, but that's more of a subjective thing.



Baron1213 said:


> Well, I live in India and currently the YJ and Moyu are unavailable online, so is the Dayan alright?
> I actually do not want to go for anything high or advanced



Have you tried cubezz.com? Also, there's nothing wrong with buying something that is better.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 15, 2015)

Baron1213 said:


> Well, I live in India and currently the YJ and Moyu are unavailable online, so is the Dayan alright?
> I actually do not want to go for anything high or advanced



Don't believe people who tell you that you can't control a fast cube. My first cube was a zhanchi, and within two weeks I had a weilong, and then switched to AoLong v1... I've never had a problem controlling any of those.

Your muscles will adapt to whichever cube you use. In my opinion, using an inferior cube early will set your muscles into habits of not taking advantage of superior cubes.

I suppose I'm bad at using bad cubes because I never used them, but who cares? I only use my cubes anyway.


----------



## dott (Jan 15, 2015)

The Zanchi is high and advanced  there are sub10 cubers that still use the zanchi. There are a lot of good cubes out there. It really much depends on what you like. The Zanchi is fast, has no big flaws and is overall a really great cube. Stickerless or Stickerd and what colore of plastic does not make any differnce, other then if you like the feeling of stickers on your fingers or not. I got some problem with my AoLong but its also a great cube. The Guanlong is really fast, but also very light weight and that feels so much different then other cubes. 
I would say, you can't go wrong with a Zanchi. You will need to replace the stickers after a year or so, if you take a stickerd one.


----------



## dan41 (Jan 15, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> But since we're correcting each other, plenty of manufacturers make legal stickerless cubes. The most obvious being Rubik's Brand speed cubes.



got me there! that was my bad for not excluding christmas tree decoration manufacturers...


----------



## Mozart (Jan 15, 2015)

You can use stickerless Zhanchi in competitions, but only blindfolded 

Jokes aside - in my opinion the best cube ever is moyu aolong, but maybe not for your level. You need a cube that is very stable as a beginner, because otherwise you will lock up very much and lose time. like others said the Guanlong is a safe bet, other options could be moyu weilong, haiyan memory, lingyun..
Remember that only when you are sub-15 the choice of cube will be decisive, actually


----------



## TDM (Jan 16, 2015)

Mozart said:


> You can use stickerless Zhanchi in competitions, but only blindfolded


No, you can't.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> No, you can't.



Yeah you can. The 45 degree turn can see back thing doesnt matter because you cant turn while memoing.


----------



## TDM (Jan 16, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yeah you can.


You can't use a stickerless cube in a competition.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> You can't use a stickerless cube in a competition.



Yes you can only for bld/mbld. Read the rules/regulations and watch some official mbld vids and some cubes are stickerless


----------



## TDM (Jan 16, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yes you can only for bld/mbld. Read the rules/regulations and watch some official mbld vids and some cubes are stickerless


No you can't not even for bld/mbld. Read the rules/regulations and watch some recent official mbld vids and no cubes are stickerless


----------



## jms (Jan 16, 2015)

I sometimes have problems with my fingernails catching on stickered cubes.

It's because I kind of curl my finger in when I fingertrick.


----------



## Berd (Jan 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> No you can't not even for bld/mbld. Read the rules/regulations and watch some recent official mbld vids and no cubes are stickerless


TDM is right.


----------



## Baron1213 (Jan 19, 2015)

I want a sturdy cube that doesn't pop and also cuts corners really well. My friend bought a YJ YuLong(that's what he said, and that's what it looked like) online. It was good and smooth overall, but popped quite a lot of times when we tried to cut corners at nearly 20 degrees. Also it felt kinda weak on the Inside. was it just on his cube, or is the YJ like this????


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 19, 2015)

TDM said:


> No you can't not even for bld/mbld. Read the rules/regulations and watch some recent official mbld vids and no cubes are stickerless



Nvm sorry. I remember watching videos. And hearing people say they are legal only for bld and mbld and have seen bld splvers using stickerless cubes. Then I realized that all of these cids were before 2012 when they banned them.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 19, 2015)

Baron1213 said:


> I want a sturdy cube that doesn't pop and also cuts corners really well. My friend bought a YJ YuLong(that's what he said, and that's what it looked like) online. It was good and smooth overall, but popped quite a lot of times when we tried to cut corners at nearly 20 degrees. Also it felt kinda weak on the Inside. was it just on his cube, or is the YJ like this????



Idk about yulongs, but if you are looking for a sturdy cube that feels solid and doesnt pop get the weilong. I have solved it thousands of times and it has popped only once when I tried to go for like 7tps on a easy scramble with really loose tensions. Most people prefer the aolong, but it feels unstable and floppy, and pops and corner twists more than the weilong. So get a weilong. V2


----------



## Berd (Jan 19, 2015)

Is the silver weilong v1 or 2?


----------



## dannah (Jan 19, 2015)

Baron1213 said:


> So is the Guan long better than the Zhan Chi???


yes, it is generally faster but for you can get it for $2, but it is really down to what you prefer try them both out or possibly the aolong ($6.85 at cubezz.com), which is probably better


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 19, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> The WCA Board has given WRC clearance to allow stickerless cubes for 2015. (Provided that clear, carefully written regulations will be made in time, which shouldn't be an issue)



If I'm not mistaken, this gives blanket permission to allow all stickerless cubes for all events as of 2015....?


----------



## Baron1213 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. One final question- Should I Go for the Zhanchi or weilong. And should I lube my weilong with Maru Lube??


----------



## Berd (Feb 4, 2015)

Baron1213 said:


> Thanks guys. One final question- Should I Go for the Zhanchi or weilong. And should I lube my weilong with Maru Lube??



Maru is ok but it dries out easily. I would recommend traxxas but that might be hard to acquire in India.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 4, 2015)

Baron1213 said:


> Thanks guys. One final question- Should I Go for the Zhanchi or weilong. And should I lube my weilong with Maru Lube??



I just ordered a Weiling, but I have a Zhanchi in my cart to get next. I keep one cube in my bag, one on my desk, one at work, and will take them plus a couple when I substitute teach if a kid needs something to do. Both might not be an option now, but I would suggest at some point to have one of each. They are both good... from what I heard.


----------

